# SpaceX won't get back to me on a possible affiliate program based in Africa....



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

I've sent SpaceX two distinct tweets and neither time have I gotten back a response. I wanted to weigh their interest in possibly setting up an affiliate program somewhere in Africa...maybe a telescope, or a research center, or something...but so far, it has been silent on their end. I imagine that I would prepare a presentation highlighting the potential resource Africa might represent for them and their mission; emphasizing global development, unilateral progress, human good will...you know, all that jazz. It would literally just be an hour out of their day, at first, after which I would leave them a feasibility study for them to go over. It's really just opening up a discussion.

But two tweets later and these people haven't even responded to me yet? I'm very disappointed. 

I really don't want to go through the contact I made at SpaceX when I applied there and was subsequently denied a "media relations position" in my junior year of college. The guy was really helpful, and this was 3 years ago, and I'm pretty sure I saved his personal email somewhere...but, going through the trouble of crafting an actual email? Is it really necessary? 

Anyway, should I start investigating the business side of it in anticipation of perhaps one day securing a presentation with them? I mean, I can do the feasibility studies (or have people do them for me), think of a direction..all of that. Should I just get started without them? Or is it another one of my pipe dreams? I mean, sending another tweet to them at this point is borderline harassment...

But SpaceX or another privatized space enterprise is probably Africa's best chance at any foray into space any time soon. Heaven knows that the governments are busy elsewhere...

So, seriously, Mr. Elon Musk, how many tweets must I send???

(I just figured out the guy is South African, now I'm doubly upset...)

Being serious: How would one go about contacting SpaceX or other potentially interested parties in setting up space related affiliate programs in Africa? What might be the best role Africa might play in that effort? What would be the biggest concerns?


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

A tweet.

A _tweet_.

*A TWEET*.


----------



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

HAL said:


> A tweet.
> 
> A _tweet_.
> 
> *A TWEET*.












I highly doubt SpaceX scrapes through tweets looking for business proposals. It's the internet, probably half of the tweets they get are asking if aliens have big buttholes.

I'm 99% certain there's a more professional way to pitch them an idea, and if you do it in the correct format they'll listen to it.



> Going through the trouble of crafting an actual email? Is it really necessary?


...

At the very least. I'd ask the guy whose email you have on how to get an appointment with SpaceX so you can present your idea.


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

One thing to keep in mind is that to work at SpaceX you need to be an American citizen, because they deal with sensitive NASA stuff. I doubt they would want to partner with someone internationally if they aren't American or haven't been vetted extensively.


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

xisnotx said:


> What might be the best role Africa might play in that effort?


Not giving a fuck and focusing on health, education and justice.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Nabbit said:


> I highly doubt SpaceX scrapes through tweets looking for business proposals. It's the internet, probably half of the tweets they get are asking if aliens have big buttholes.
> 
> i asked them the exact same question and the rotten bastards haven't responded
> did the o.p send his tweets via carrier pigeon?
> ...


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

HAL said:


> A tweet.
> 
> A _tweet_.
> 
> *A TWEET*.


not a tweet.

two tweets. 

did you even read the op?


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

yet another intj said:


> Not giving a fuck and focusing on health, education and justice.


you think space advancement is beyond africa?


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

Father of Dragons said:


> One thing to keep in mind is that to work at SpaceX you need to be an American citizen, because they deal with sensitive NASA stuff. I doubt they would want to partner with someone internationally if they aren't American or haven't been vetted extensively.


at isn't with. you think they'd be so resistant based on silly things such as nationality? if nationality holds progress back, then it is to that nation's detriment. progress is king, politics aside.


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

Nabbit said:


> I highly doubt SpaceX scrapes through tweets looking for business proposals. It's the internet, probably half of the tweets they get are asking if aliens have big buttholes.
> 
> I'm 99% certain there's a more professional way to pitch them an idea, and if you do it in the correct format they'll listen to it.
> 
> ...


i think before i approach them professionally i'll have to have done some more work on my end. right now they could ask me questions i don't know the answer to. (to which i don't know the answer...grammar is stupid.) i still have time, i'm only 26 and this is something i can shoot for until i'm old. like 32.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

xisnotx said:


> at isn't with. you think they'd be so resistant based on silly things such as nationality? if nationality holds progress back, then it is to that nation's detriment. progress is king, politics aside.


If only we didn't live in a still very divided world....we're making progress on the globalization front, but nowhere near what it would be like in the ideal setting of "nationality" not making much of a difference, and also some aspects of our current globalization aspect isn't exactly for the betterment of mankind but to that of our corporate owners. Unfortunately we still live in a world where sovereign country borders exist and xenophobia of "other" nationalities is a real thing.

Politics still rules over us whether we like it or not.


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

xisnotx said:


> you think space advancement is beyond africa?


I think Africa is located on Planet Earth with very limited resources and many problems. It's a matter of priorities for survival, not symbolic capabilities.


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

yet another intj said:


> I think Africa is located on Planet Earth with very limited resources and many problems. It's a matter of priorities for survival, not symbolic capabilities.


this is fair. you're not wrong. like i said, i suspect it might just be a pipe dream of mine. 

but i don't see space colonization as symbolic. in fact, to me, the most impressive thing humans have ever done is land on the moon. bar nothing. to me, to count myself as one amongst a species that actually step foot on the moon...it's nothing less than a blessing. the prospect of becoming a two planet species can not understated. it increases our chances of long term survival exponentially, not just by a factor of two. that, and a significant lengthening of the human life span...i don't see anything as more important. everything else is play, that's where the actual work is..

i feel like africa can contribute to both. but, like i said, you're not wrong. africa has lots of other priorities. 

i'm still very willing to present my case to them, should they listen. if i got word today, i'd devote the next three months to preparing for that meeting. if only, if only. i guess i need to put some work into this, to make it go from a half baked idea into a fully cooked one.

i'm more interested in how i might get the opportunity.


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

SpaceX seems to see it as a strength that they can keep everything in-house without having to go overseas for any reason. As others have alluded to in this thread, the USA has severe export laws on certain technologies since the knowledge gained from them can be weaponized. Any research done overseas would likely erect legal hurdles and other messy problems they'd rather not deal with. Why not focus on other areas of science and technologies? There are areas of research, such as renewal energy/fuels, medical related, etc., that might actually be more economically beneficial. Space exploration at this point is more like an expensive hobby for countries with powerful enough economies to support it.


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

xisnotx said:


> at isn't with. you think they'd be so resistant based on silly things such as nationality? if nationality holds progress back, then it is to that nation's detriment. progress is king, politics aside.


I'm sure Elon's vision knows no international boundaries, but the bureaucracy that surrounds the American space industry certainly does. I know this because I would love to work at SpaceX, but this is planted on their website:

ITAR REQUIREMENTS:


To conform to U.S. Government space technology export regulations, applicant must be a U.S. citizen, lawful permanent resident of the U.S., protected individual as defined by 8 U.S.C. 1324b(a)(3), or eligible to obtain the required authorizations from the U.S. Department of State. Learn more about ITAR here.
It may be unreasonably to generalize employment to partnership though. I'm sure that under the right circumstances they would (and probably do) partner with organizations worldwide. If you could pull that off then all the power to you.


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

Any thoughts on SpaceX's latest feat? I think it is mighty impressive.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Have you ever heard of email?


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

OK Im just gonna focus on your choice of communication.

A TWEET.

Anyway in all seriousness try LinkedIn.

Anyway cheers for making my day.

If LinkedIn dosnt work maybe do a like on facebook and post a selfie to their wall.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@xisnotx

Did you perhaps try their WEBSITE?


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

xisnotx said:


> Being serious: How would one go about contacting SpaceX or other potentially interested parties in setting up space related affiliate programs in Africa? What might be the best role Africa might play in that effort? What would be the biggest concerns?


I could get a hold of them but I'm not apt to do it for internet strangers!  My boss knows Elon.

Try email. Twitter is generally reserved for Advertising people to manage. Also, I don't think contacting Elon is the way to go at a big company like this. 

You want someone in upper management who is not the boss... preferably the sort of person who would manage relationships with students, or related to the issue you're bringing up.


----------

